# Bit Of Fun.....



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw these recently on the Bay and just could not resist them. :inlove:

They may not be the most exclusive pieces in my small collection but they certainly evoke those long lost innocent days of the 50's and 60's 










To think I used to get through twenty of these a day :yucky: - the fags not the watches!!










I also shared a huge box of this stuff with my cousin which we were always fighting over









Does anyone else have any like this ? if so please post some snaps :cheers:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

stonedeaf said:


> I saw these recently on the Bay and just could not resist them. :inlove:
> 
> They may not be the most exclusive pieces in my small collection but they certainly evoke those long lost innocent days of the 50's and 60's
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed - would one detect the start of a small collection of character PW's :grin: A rare one to look out for is a "Glen" PW (made by Westclox, Scotland) with differeing scenes, and ads on them. Always just missed them myself when they come up. :yes:


----------

